# 21.5" smallouth



## Zum (Sep 16, 2012)

Started off parting my rope when I launched and the boat went adrift,had my rods tangled up,cut a lure out of a rod sock and parted the line too,line in my trolling motor,white caps,blowing,crazy day...anyways
This is what it looked like to start off


Then this roled in with some thunder and lightning,


it poured with the lighting,chasing me back to the launch,once the boat was on the trailer it stopped and there was a nice sunset...even typing this,I having a hard time


In between all that,I landed a pile of small bass and a few pickerel.Except for these pictures,taking off the video,I forgot to take a picturebut there is a video,the end has the nice smallie




[youtube]CBja4zeLWq8&feature=share&list=UUKNJyqMRClrjQwSRnjvmBbg[/youtube]


----------



## ureallyfloatmyboat (Sep 23, 2012)

Sick vid bro!


----------



## bulldog (Sep 24, 2012)

Great video. That smallie was a pig.


----------



## muffin (Sep 25, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Zum (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas.
Went last Fri. in the rain...only brought a flyrod and boy was I tired(mentaly and physically)
Landed a bunch but mostly small and by small I mean 5" fish,only acouple at about 1.5lbs.It's been awhile since I landed such small fish,probably because of the lures I normally throw and man,it was starting to be a pain.(mentally)
Physically,throwing a fly for 6 or so hours is tiresome.Seen fish busting at baitfish and struggling to get the fly there,messing up and snarlings up.Next time I'll bring another rod and some lures because that fly fishing is tough.


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 25, 2012)

Killer fish, what was that contraption that you used to measure him on looked like some kind of planter with a ruler in the bottom.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 25, 2012)

great vid! Amazing that you could document a second chance fish and a big one!


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 26, 2012)

Really cool man =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 26, 2012)

:beer: Nice video :beer:


----------



## Brine (Sep 26, 2012)

WTG Zum =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 26, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Killer fish, what was that contraption that you used to measure him on looked like some kind of planter with a ruler in the bottom.


Good eye,thats exactly what it is...a cheap plastic planter box,with one of those sticker rulers attached to the bottom.
It works great,holds the fish still for a good measurement,plus in the summer when the aluminum gets hot,I add abit of water to it and the fish don't have to bake on the deck.(possible less stress)


----------



## fish devil (Sep 26, 2012)

:twisted: Neat video!!!! A well deserved catch!!! Nothing like putting in your time on the water. =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 26, 2012)

Great Bass and video..
That bass is is dark colored


----------



## fishlips (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice fish that thing is a hog


----------



## shamoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Great movie, me loves da SMB


----------

